# Dull GRP Panel



## mogga (May 1, 2005)

Can anybody from Swift give me some help please?

I have a 2005 Swift Sundance 590RS - the drivers side main body grp panel has become quite dull. I have tried many times to restore the shine using both Turtle Wax and Mer but to no avail. Unfortunately the polish marks (swirl) are staying visible on the panel and it is remaining dull.
Any tips on how to restore it to its former shine would be much appreciated.

Many thanks

Richard


----------



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Richard

When i was a panel beater and sprayer we used Farecla G3 cutting compound with a buffer heres a link http://www.farecla.com/?screenID=117#/117
or depending how bad it is try using toothpaste, you could use TCUT but its to course let me know how go on.

Rick, Karen and Oscar (the cat)


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

I know that my reply does not involve a motorhome but here goes. We had a Red Fiesta and what you are experiencing happened all over the car and since we have lived in France we have noticed that all the red Fiestas of the same age have the same problem with the paintwork. Looks great when just polished but a few hours after it is just the same. Never did find a solution.


----------



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi If you don't keep on top of the colour that is not clear over base (been laquered) the colour deoxidizes and the paint goes flat(dull). But buff it up and polish regular and you should have no problems.

Rick, Karen and Oscar (the cat).


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I don't know whether it will help with the dullness, but when I used Mer I was plagued with swirl marks. I switched to Autoglym and it solved the problem.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

If this is a GRP panel and it is white, it is extremely unlikely to be painted, but simply a gelcoat finish, so any of the replies relating to restoring / polishing painted surfaces *may* not be relevant: I am not an expert so I don't *know* that but if I had asked the question about a dull GRP panel I would consider that it may require a different treatment from paint.

Harvey


----------



## mogga (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks for all your help. I have now tried Autoglym resin polish and this seems to have improved the finish. It is not perfect but with a few more attempts it may get better


----------

